
Someone took my project, hosted it, and called it his own - uladzislau
http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/1pfloj/someone_took_my_project_redditimages_hosted_it/
======
Raphmedia
If anything else, thanks for that link. I don't know it it will pick up on HN,
but that is a very interesting situation to me.

(Boy I will look stupid is this gets to be the next #1 on HN!)

~~~
deletes
Might be worth contacting the person as he maybe just assumed the code you
posted was free to use as there is no explicit license information( not true
of course [0] ). I doubt he had evil intentions, and he didn't claim anything,
he just built a free website[1] with the code you posted. Try not to accuse,
rather give him an open source license.

[0]:[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4007674/whats-the-
default...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4007674/whats-the-default-
license-of-code-published-at-github)

[1]:[http://www.redditimages.com/](http://www.redditimages.com/)

